# Stampare con HP photosmart [Risolto]

## marco.mac

ho un piccolo problema...

dopo aver seguito alla lettera questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml#usb non ho capito ancora come fare a stampare... 

la mia stampante è collegata via USB, non so cosa fare!

Grazie in anticipo...

----------

## djinnZ

Potresti iniziare con lo spiegare esattamente cosa non va o cosa non riesci a capire, quale stampante hai e se il driver usb del kernel è configurato e funzionante.

Da quello che leggo non ho proprio idea di quale possa essere il problema.

----------

## marco.mac

hai ragione...   :Laughing: 

allora la stampante è una

HP photosmart c4180

il problema è che la sola cosa che ho fatto è l'install di CUPS... ora sono andato sulla configurazione delle stampanti e stò cercando di configurare la mia stampante con l'aggiunta guidata di KDE ma non ci sono i driver... e stò girando per andarli a pescare ma nn riesco a trovarli...

questa è la provedura corretta per install la mia stampante??

----------

## djinnZ

posta un emerge -pv cups ed un eix foomatic per inizare (documentati sulla use ppds già che ci sei).

Ti conviene vedere innanzitutto via web http://localhost:631 se cups riesce a vedere la stampante e poi passare a kde.

----------

## marco.mac

la stampante su http://localhost:631 la vede 

```
emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba slp ssl tiff -ldap" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

eix foomatic non so cosa sia

----------

## Josuke

hai provato ad usare hplip?

----------

## marco.mac

no!!!

però l'ho scaricato... ma non ho capito come funziona...

mi illumineresti?

----------

## Scen

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> no!!!
> 
> però l'ho scaricato... ma non ho capito come funziona...
> 
> mi illumineresti?

 

Se leggevi un pò più sotto era spiegato chiaramente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marco.mac

OPS

fatto!!!! grazie mille!!!

----------

